# Serial number "G" pre/post war?



## asprey*3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello, for Schwinn bicycles, the serial number that starts with a letter "G" and follows by 5 numbers, means its a prewar or postwar (before 1948) bicycle?  I'm working on a DX, and the lady who sold it to me, told me it was a Prewar bike (parts, hard to find -one really elusive, but recently, looking for the elusive part, I've been told that the serial number that start with the letter "G" its a post war bicycle, therefore I been looking for the wrong part all along.  Any clues as to where my the bicycle belongs in the pre or post war categories. Thank you very much for your kind help.


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 24, 2011)

pre-war and early postwar up to mid 48 had a letter followed by 5 numbers.the thing to look at is the rear dropouts.are they rear or front facing?is there a kickstand tube welded to the frame?rear facing dropouts and no kickstand means it's pre-war.46 was the first year for front facing dropouts and welded kickstand tube.your serial number doesn't show up on the 48 and later chart if it indeed only has 5 numbers.hope this helps a little.try posting a couple pictures and that would really help.


----------



## tony d. (Feb 24, 2011)

a picture says a lot  like the kick  stand 46es are differant


----------



## 35cycleplane (Feb 26, 2011)

depends on the dropouts. tension adjusters are the key to pre wae schwinns,"g" serial # ismost likely a 1950,w/the fish hook drop outs. kk


----------



## asprey*3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------

